# How can I improve my tank set up for breeding?



## calico (Oct 21, 2010)

I just recently bought some frogs from UE and the thumbnails are starting to lay eggs. My only problem is they keep finding a way to the false bottom and like to lay their eggs there. So the first time they did, I collected the eggs and sealed the passage way, or so i thought....

A couple of days later I saw them again in the false bottom and found eggs again in the same spot.

How do I encourage them to use the film cans instead? Attached is a picture of my tank, do I need to add more plants or something, do they feel too "open" maybe?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

What type of thumbnails? I've seen imitators that like to get near the false bottom and deposit eggs...


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022446,-117.120421


----------



## calico (Oct 21, 2010)

These are ventrimaculatas, but yesterday my variabilis in another tank went under and laid in the bottom as well...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ask yourself why your frogs would want to lay their eggs in the false bottom. Is it more humid than the tank? Perhaps it's darker? That may be part of it. I noticed you have the white film canisters. I would try finding some black film canisters and spread them around the tank. Hide a few on the bottom in some nice dark sheltered spots. Just my two cents, I hope this helps.


----------



## calico (Oct 21, 2010)

ok will change to black cans and make the egg deposition site more private...

I have a hygrostat in my tank set at 85% but there's never moisture/water build up on the glass. The whole top lid is screen and my tanks are in a/c.

You think i should have less ventilation?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

calico said:


> ok will change to black cans and make the egg deposition site more private...
> 
> I have a hygrostat in my tank set at 85% but there's never moisture/water build up on the glass. The whole top lid is screen and my tanks are in a/c.
> 
> You think i should have less ventilation?


Maybe less ventilation to the room air? They might feel that dryness toward the top of the tank and they are going far away from it so the eggs don't dessicate.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

calico said:


> ok will change to black cans and make the egg deposition site more private...
> 
> I have a hygrostat in my tank set at 85% but there's never moisture/water build up on the glass. The whole top lid is screen and my tanks are in a/c.
> 
> You think i should have less ventilation?


I think you nailed it with this one. Most frogs you can stimulate breeding by increasing feeding and humidity (i.e., more frequent misting). A screen top will not keep your humidity up. I know people use varying amounts of ventilation, but an "all screen" top is too dry.......I'd put an all glass top on that sucker!


----------



## calico (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your valuable insights, will make all the necessary adjustments and hope the situation improves


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

This isn't a huge issue, but you may also want to look into adding some leaf litter. It will provide a place for microfauna to breed, and most frogs love rooting through it.


----------



## calico (Oct 21, 2010)

Covered most of the screen lid with plastic and yesterday I found eggs of the Iquitos vents inside the film cans! I hope it's not just a coincidence.

Thanks Alex, i will put some leaf litter inside the tanks.

The only thing I cant find at the moment are black film cans...


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Ask yourself why your frogs would want to lay their eggs in the false bottom. Is it more humid than the tank? Perhaps it's darker? That may be part of it. I noticed you have the white film canisters. I would try finding some black film canisters and spread them around the tank. Hide a few on the bottom in some nice dark sheltered spots. Just my two cents, I hope this helps.


I find that my frogs will only lay in the black film canisters so the above answer sounds right to me.


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

i had my vents for over a year before seeing breeding. It wasnt until i opened the floor space up and put in more leaf litter. That was also when i added black and white film canisters and they lay in the white cans 90% of the time.


----------



## calico (Oct 21, 2010)

So the black and white cans is a matter of individual preference?

Where do you place the film cans and at what position? Is there a preferred one?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I suggest giving them the option of top,middle and lower portions of the tank and a variety of colors. You'll see what color they prefer laying in and you can then eliminate all the other canisters and supply the prefered color in the prefered area.

Make sure to get that humidity up and keep it up perminantly. Frogs do better with higher humidity than one too low.

Good luck!


----------



## calico (Oct 21, 2010)

When you say to keep the humidity up permanently, do you mean that the tank substrate has to be wetlike all the time? 

Dont you allow some time for the moisture to evaporate a little?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just meant, find a means to keep the cover sealed. How are your frogs laying?


----------

